# Cruel ignorant people.WHY!



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

Had a really bad weekend,it started yesterday with the "pigeons are rats with wings "comment.Then today i was going to my great nieces birthday party and drove down the main street in the town i live.There are large department stores and i could see a pigeon hanging from the netting which they have at some of their windows.The netting has some holes where pigeons can get behind it but this one was hanging from the front.I dropped my son and mum off and went back.The pigeon did look dead at least i hope it was cos after several attempts the store manager came out and basically refused to do anything.He said the windows couldn't be opened because there was fixtures in front of them and that he wasn't going to risk any of his staff on the canopy below it (this was a huge slab of concrete).He said the last one cost them £3000 to get down.I said that if they had netting up then it was their job to upkeep it and check that this unnessasary suffering wasn't happening-he didn't want to know.This pigeon was just above the main store entrance next to the staff entrance so hundreds if not thousands of people must have seen it over the past day or however long it had been there whats wrong with this world?.I phoned the rspca but don't think they were too bothered-oh we'll let a local officer know-maybe not today.Anyway i went on to feed the pigeons on a large area of pavement and this manager must have been watching and came running out verbally abusing me thet it was my fault the pigeon was dead and it was illegal to feed them.Pity he didn't put some of that energy into sorting the problem out.I then walked around town feeding pigeons here and there and saw 3 teenage boys walk past a pigeon and one of them literally kicked it.They were a way away from me and i was going to go after them but i would honestly be in prison now for assault-what the hell is wrong with people.Anyway i went over and gave the pigeon some food and a large feather fell out so the ba-tard did make contact.It did fly away.WHY WHY WHY ARE SOME PEOPLE SO IGNORANT.I could quite easily hang that manager and boy up and watch them struggle until they die.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am sorry that you had such a terrible day, deliberate cruelty is definitely increasing.

If the dead pigeon is still there then report it as a wildlife crime, tell the wildlife police exactly what happened and insist that appropriate action is taken.

http://www.liberation-mag.org.uk/pigeons8.htm

This is the Merseyside police site, it makes it clear that even in their eyes pigeons are protected by the Wildlife and Coutryside Act 1981.
http://www.merseyside.police.uk/html/crimeprevention/wildlife/traps-poisons.htm

Cynthia


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Soly, you srue said a mouthful! YES, you are right, I think they deserve the same treatment they gave those birds. I don't know which was worse, teh store owner or those &*^%____ kids! Too bad we couldn't give them some of their own medicine!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm glad you had your say.


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

I've emailed the wildlife crime and the local paper,might go back tomorrow and get a photo if its still there.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I've emailed the wildlife crime and the local paper,might go back tomorrow and get a photo if its still there.


Good! When I wrote a letter to the paper of a pigeon that died impaled on spikes they decided to make it a proper article so they obvioulsy thought it would at least stimulate discussion. It would be great if the papers would point a finger at the shop and link it to wildlife crime. That would make others ensure that their nets are secure.

There is a lot of interesting information on that police site. I have favourited it .

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Solly, I'm really sorry you had to see this but you tried and that means a lot. Like you said, many people probably saw the same thing you did and did nothing.

I think people who act this way are not only evil but cowards as well. They may feel superior over beings smaller and more helpless than they are.


----------



## sharpshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

"hang the manager and the boy up until they struggle and die" A little harsh,don't ya think.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

sharpshooter said:


> "hang the manager and the boy up until they struggle and die" A little harsh,don't ya think.


A person needs to vent, sharpshooter when they wittness unnecessary cruel acts.


----------



## sharpshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry,but that sounds like someone with some serious issues,not just venting.Hey it's great that some of you are so passionate about the rescue work you do,but placing an animal's life more important than a human's is a little too radical for me.


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about these stupid people and their ignorance.

*Karma is like an abused animal, one day it will bite you… *


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> A person needs to vent, sharpshooter when they wittness unnecessary cruel acts.



You are soooo right Charis, if we can't vent here about how STUPID some humans can be where can we vent? 

The people on this site understand so much better about how mad a person can get when They see such cruelty.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Sharpshooter.....you would do well to accept and recognize that THIS FORUM is about LOVE OF PIGEONS........all pigeons ....and that our members highly prize the life of every one of them.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well said, Little Bird! 

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll second that!


----------



## sharpshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

Whoa,Whoa. I didn't say not to report it.That should be done for sure.What I said is that it's crazy to say you want to watch the manager and the boy "struggle until they die".The manager didn't kill the bird ,either did the kid.Even if they did,you think a pigeon's life is equal to a human's???????????


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*ADD ME AS WELL!*


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

sharpshooter said:


> Whoa,Whoa. I didn't say not to report it.That should be done for sure.What I said is that it's crazy to say you want to watch the manager and the boy "struggle until they die".The manager didn't kill the bird ,either did the kid.Even if they did,you think a pigeon's life is equal to a human's???????????


I don't think that anyone wishes to engage further in this controversial subject with you. You have a right to your opinion and you've stated it. I personally don't think it's "crazy" at all for Solly to be venting their frustrations about this, as we see it so often. It's not an argument about whether animals or humans are more important. This site is here for a lot of things; one is to be able to vent our anger about ignorant and abusive people. If you were a regular member, I'm sure you would know that. 

Solly was speaking out of frustration, and I'm sure did not literally mean they would like to go and do these actions. You simply can't take everything everyone says literally. I'm sure you've made similar statements before about someone who angered you, and you didn't mean to actually do it. With the amount of animal abuse we see and hear about on this site, members often feel the need to vent their angst to other members who understand. That is part of the therapeutic qualities of Pigeon Talk. You're welcome to stick around and find out the many great things about this site. 

And in my personal opinion, the life of any animal is equal to a human's life. I don't think I'm the only one that believes that, either. At least not on here. 

Solly, I'm sorry you had to go through that stress. At least you did what you could about it, and are following through. I hope you feel better.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, Sharpshooter, I believe every life has great value and if a human abuses, maims, or kills another life for the ''pleasure'' of killing or causes another life to suffer or die due to the human's lack of compassion. the human should suffer the exact same ordeal. I have a BOOK that puts it very well......''Whatsoever ye shall do to the least of mine........''


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ok, folks .. let's not let this discussion get out of hand here and become an argument. That was a terrible situation with the trapped pigeon and the response received from the manager was less than politically correct or constructive. Still, we don't advocate torture for humans on this site either. You all know the drill. Thanks in advance for tamping this down just a bit .. 

Terry


----------



## sharpshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

maryjane said:


> I don't think that anyone wishes to engage further in this controversial subject with you. You have a right to your opinion and you've stated it. I personally don't think it's "crazy" at all for Solly to be venting their frustrations about this, as we see it so often. It's not an argument about whether animals or humans are more important. This site is here for a lot of things; one is to be able to vent our anger about ignorant and abusive people. If you were a regular member, I'm sure you would know that.
> 
> Solly was speaking out of frustration, and I'm sure did not literally mean they would like to go and do these actions. You simply can't take everything everyone says literally. I'm sure you've made similar statements before about someone who angered you, and you didn't mean to actually do it. With the amount of animal abuse we see and hear about on this site, members often feel the need to vent their angst to other members who understand. That is part of the therapeutic qualities of Pigeon Talk. You're welcome to stick around and find out the many great things about this site.
> 
> ...





little bird said:


> Yes, Sharpshooter, I believe every life has great value and if a human abuses, maims, or kills another life for the ''pleasure'' of killing or causes another life to suffer or die due to the human's lack of compassion. the human should suffer the exact same ordeal. I have a BOOK that puts it very well......''Whatsoever ye shall do to the least of mine........''


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

lets take five and revive... hehe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbdP7sq0w8


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll second that!


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

little bird said:


> Sharpshooter.....you would do well to accept and recognize that THIS FORUM is about LOVE OF PIGEONS........all pigeons ....and that our members highly prize the life of every one of them.


Im a 100% with you on that little bird. 

Everyone I know here think that pigeons are...well there lives and well being are the same as humens just cuz there birds dosn't not mean there less importen. I would think the same thing about these people, people that are mean to animlas of any kind (most of the time) hert other people as well. There is no reson for people to hert any animla.

And solly I am so sorry you had a bad day and hope everthing works out.
And thank you for the song LokotaLoft


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's over with Sharpshooter folks. He made the decision to leave, and I made sure that decision would stick.

Let's get back to our regular business here on the board.

Terry

PS: I liked the song LokotaLoft .. but I'm old and also was born in Kansas ..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> It's over with Sharpshooter folks. He made the decision to leave, and I made sure that decision would stick.
> 
> Let's get back to our regular business here on the board.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Terry.


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry Terry but here in the UK we have different hours to you and i have to answer. "you think a pigeon's life is equal to a human's?????????? " BASICALLY YES YES YES YES YES.I think if someone CAN'T go out of their way to help another living creature or in fact DO go out of their way to cause another creature harm then they're scum.I think we're all equal in this world whether human,animal.bird.fish insect whatever.Pain is pain no matter what species you are and anyone who can cause or turn a blind eye to pain and suffering deserves to reap their just rewards.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Solly, you took the words right out of my mouth. I second that!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm right with you Solly and SS


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> I'm right with you Solly and SS


ME TOO!...


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

sharpshooter said:


> ...placing an animal's life more important than a human's is a little too radical for me.


*Every life *is important, valuable and priceless.
Myriam


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

dont quit on this.someone in your area needs to be made aware of this situation.i believe maybe the person who is over the manager needs to be made aware of his attitude.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

myrpalom said:


> Originally Posted by sharpshooter View Post
> ...placing an animal's life more important than a human's is a little too radical for me.
> 
> *Every life *is important, valuable and priceless.
> Myriam


I agree; saying what sharpshooter said above is tantamount to saying "It's only a ___________"


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

k-will said:


> dont quit on this.someone in your area needs to be made aware of this situation.i believe maybe the person who is over the manager needs to be made aware of his attitude.


You sure said a mouthful there! And I must agree with you, DON'T QUIT!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

i HOPE THAT THE EVENT THAT YOU SAW AND WERE IN WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

None of us are going to get out of this world alive. Not humans. Not pigeons. Not cockroaches.

However. How we go is important to me. Like the old saying goes, I want to die with my boots on.

If a pigeon goes caught by a hawk, it is a tragic thing. But the way of the world. If a human goes because of sickness, it is a tragic thing. But the way of the world.

But if either a human or a pigeon goes because some human made it happen, or allowed it to happen out of meaness, neglect or non-caring. It is ten times as tragic.

There are millions of pigeons dying every month, all over this world. There are millions of humans dying every month, all over this world.

But the feelings about the demise of whatever dies, are based on what is important to the individual having the feeling. The mother pigeon probably would rather the nearest human was dead, than her baby. The human should want that a pigeon dies, instead of a human. I can not argue with that idea put forth by "sharpshooter".

But then again. Pigeons don't commit astrocious crimes like some humans do. They are just pigeons. Humans on the other hand, know better. There has never been a pigeon gas 6 million people. There has never been a pigeon snatch a child from a playground. There has never been a pigeon blow up a truck load of fertilizer next to a day care center.

Who would you trust more to be alone with your 13 year old granddaughter? The guy across the street, or one of the pigeons from your loft? I know which one I would choose.

The truth is (with me). There are some people this world could do without, a lot more than a feral pigeon minding it's own business.

I know we are supposed to drop this "sharpshooter" thing, but I feel the need to address it. You may delete my posting if you deem appropriate.

But his very screen name speaks volumes to me. "sharpshooter" needs to find another forum to visit. Maybe trapshooters.com (if there is such a thing). If you do not feel that a doves life is very important, then you are on the wrong website. I wish him the best, and I DO UNDERSTAND his initial reaction and statement. But it could have been a little softer, considering the crowd. Obama doesn't go in front of the Veterans of Foreign Wars and tell them he is going to cut VA benefits, does he? No he doesn't. He is too smart for that.

Be smart sharpshooter.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> None of us are going to get out of this world alive. Not humans. Not pigeons. Not cockroaches.
> 
> However. How we go is important to me. Like the old saying goes, I want to die with my boots on.
> 
> ...


As luck would have it, my friend...Sharpshooter was banned.
Your post was beautifully and eloquently written and I agree with everything you wrote.
You Rock!


----------



## grau geist (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW! The nerve of some people.


----------

